# Wireless doesnt scan high channels (solved)

## Arctic

I have a TL-WN722N(TPlink wireless card 802.11n) in ubuntu livecd , i can scan and join channel 12 or 13 but in gentoo i cant do that.

The ubuntu live cd uses the same kernel and modules , atk9k_htc , the dmesg is the same :

```
ath9k_htc 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    6.936625] ath9k_htc 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.491932] usb 1-4: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_9271.fw, size: 51272

[    7.726981] ath9k_htc 1-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 33 credits

[    7.919457] ath9k_htc 1-4:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

[    7.919459] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

[    7.919460] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[    7.919462] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[    7.919463] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

[    7.919464] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[    7.919465] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

[    7.919846] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9271 Rev:1

[    7.920718] Registered led device: ath9k_htc-phy0

[    7.920722] usb 1-4: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

[    7.920739] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k
```

the only diference is that in ubuntu cfg80211 is compiled as module , but the country code uses the same CN (china) but in my country is allowed to use this frequencies.

I low channels the card work fine , the problem is that wifis around me use lows channels and sometimes it causes interferences 

Thanks in advanceLast edited by Arctic on Tue Jun 12, 2012 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cwr

There have been a number of comments on this problem - older kernels

(~2.6.32) worked, but none of the newer kernels AFAIK.  For some reason

the ath9k developers no longer allow you to set the local country code

using CRDA; I think you'll have to live with the problem.

Will

----------

## Arctic

 *cwr wrote:*   

> There have been a number of comments on this problem - older kernels
> 
> (~2.6.32) worked, but none of the newer kernels AFAIK.  For some reason
> 
> the ath9k developers no longer allow you to set the local country code
> ...

 

Ubuntu uses 3.2 kernel and it works fine and dmesg output shows that they didnt change countrycode  ,my device modules is developed since 2.6.37 so i guess it can be fixed

----------

## Arctic

Compiling cfg80211 as module solve the problem   :Wink: 

----------

